
Calling Lisp from C Using ECL - sir_charles804
http://cwndr.ws/posts/Calling-Lisp-from-C-using-ECL.html
======
fabriceleal
A more complete example, giving you a Lisp REPL, and calling C code from Lisp:
[http://vwood.github.io/embedded-ecl.html](http://vwood.github.io/embedded-
ecl.html)

And a "port" to Windows: [https://github.com/fabriceleal/ecl-win-
vs11-example](https://github.com/fabriceleal/ecl-win-vs11-example).

Also a tiny non-working "game-engine" that uses SDL1.2 (while not working, may
have more examples): [https://github.com/rjmacready/pico-
gmengine](https://github.com/rjmacready/pico-gmengine)

------
samsaga2
\- Guile last version: 2.0.11 (2014-03-20) \- Ecl last version: 12.7.1
(2012-07-24)

I think guile it's better for language embedding. Anyway if you prefer lisp
(to use an asdf package for example) maybe it's better sbcl with ffi.

Chicken scheme it's also nice and very portable.

~~~
lispm
ECL last version: 13.5.1
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/ecls/files/ecls/13.5/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/ecls/files/ecls/13.5/)

MKCL, fork of ECL Last version MKCL 1.1.9: 2014/07/04 [http://common-
lisp.net/project/mkcl/](http://common-lisp.net/project/mkcl/)

